# samostatná výdělečná činnost



## mnhlsk

Hi,

I am looking for the English translation of "samostatná výdělečná činnost". I have found _gainful activity/emloyment/ for "výdělečná činnost"_.

Can I use individual gainful employment/activity?

Thank you.


----------



## Jana337

mnhlsk said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am looking for the English translation of "samostatná výdělečná činnost". I have found _gainful activity/emloyment/ for "výdělečná činnost"_.
> 
> Can I use individual gainful employment/activity?
> 
> Thank you.


No. Self-employment and the person is self-employed (or freelancer for some types of activities). It's self-explanatory that they do not work for free.


----------



## mnhlsk

Thank you very much for your help. 
One more question. If the person works for a certain company and gets a regular salary, can we use the expression "salaried-employment" - as the opposite of self-employment?

Thank you very much.


----------



## Jana337

Yes but just employment (or job) is fine, too. "Salaried employment" (no hyphen!) kind of implies contrast to slavery or serfdom.


----------

